# TBPCR



## anokhi (Aug 27, 2010)

Had a laproscopy. TBPCR detected. Other medical history- thyroid(taking thyrox 100), PCOD, v prone to urine n vaginal infections, anemia, low hemoglobin, Vit B12 deficiency, thallesemia. 
Confusion on whether to take TB medicines course or not.. Taking the Tb course would mean 6 months of medication. What my dr has suggested is to try IUI for 2 cycles and in case of no success then to take TB course.

pl advice


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Best person to advise on this is your consultant hun  They are better placed as they know your full medical history and can discuss the true risks and benfits with you in relation to yoru options. Either way you will need to be treated fro the TB at some point.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

